# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  BOB MACH 3 V1.1 với TB6600

## vusvus

dạ thưa các bác tình hình hiện tại là e đấu dây bob mach 3 theo sơ đồ như hình ạ

nhưng motor vẫn không động tĩnh gì, em đấu thử nút e-stop vào thì test vẫn có tín hiệu

hiện tại e đang nghi đo thằng driver (e đọc trong manual thì "!" or "?" should not be in "MACH 3 Driver") nhưng của e thì...

nhưng khi e test bằng thằng driver test đi kèm thì kết quả khá ổn

các bác phán bệnh cho em nó giúp e với ạ

----------


## Duccdt06

Bạn sử dụng win 32 hay 64 bit. Theo cái hình  này

Thì mach3 chưa nhận drive

----------

vusvus

----------


## anhcos

Thấy bác đang dùng Win7 trở lên, dùng WinXP cho ổn định nhé bác.

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

> Bạn sử dụng win 32 hay 64 bit. Theo cái hình  này
> 
> Thì mach3 chưa nhận drive


win 7 32 bit đó bác, e cũng đang thắc mắc vụ driver nhưng mà khi e bấm cho x chạy thì đèn trên driver có nhấp nháy bác ợ

----------


## vusvus

em xin cập nhật tình hình là khi e bấm cho x chạy (e chỉ mới đấu dây mỗi trục x) thì đèn trên driver có nhấp nháy ạ, nhưng step thì vẫn nằm im

----------


## CKD

Vậy bác xem lại đấu nối driver có đúng không?

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

> Vậy bác xem lại đấu nối driver có đúng không?


em đấu xclk(p2) và xdir(p3) với pul- và dir- trên driver, ena(p14) với ena-, các chân còn lại của driver dir+, pul+ ena+ e đấu với nguồn +5v, driver em đang set vi bước 1/16 và 1.5A (step của e là 1.3)

----------


## vusvus

dạ tình hình mới là e tháo chân p14 ra thì step đã chịu chạy ạ, nhưng e thắc mắc cái chân ena là sao ạ, e nhớ đọc ở đâu đó thì ena có tác dụng là tắt holding torque (e hiểu nhưng chả biết dịch sao)

----------


## CKD

Mach3 phải cài enable, trạng thái active phải đúng.
Trường hợp của bác chủ chắc set enable sai pin hoặc sai trạng thái active. Nên driver lúc nào cũng bị disable.

Thông thường trạng thái tín hiệu enable ngược với các tín hiệu khác. Tức khi tích cực là disable, khi không tích cực, không có tín hiệu, không kết nối thì enable.
Tất nhiên những driver khác thì không chắc thế. Những driver xịn hơn cho phép lập trình trạng thái này.

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

bác ơi sao bây giờ trục y của e nó chỉ quay theo chiều CW thôi ạ, dù có bấm y+ hay y- nó vẫn quay theo 1 chiều, nhưng khi e tháo dây trục y ở p4 p5 sang gắn chung trục x hoặc sang trục a (p8 p9) thì nó quay bình thường, có phải bob của e có vấn đề rồi không bác

----------


## ducduy9104

> bác ơi sao bây giờ trục y của e nó chỉ quay theo chiều CW thôi ạ, dù có bấm y+ hay y- nó vẫn quay theo 1 chiều, nhưng khi e tháo dây trục y ở p4 p5 sang gắn chung trục x hoặc sang trục a (p8 p9) thì nó quay bình thường, có phải bob của e có vấn đề rồi không bác


Bác xem lại set up trong Mach3 dây Dir trục Y đã đúng chưa.

----------

Duccdt06

----------


## vusvus

> Bác xem lại set up trong Mach3 dây Dir trục Y đã đúng chưa.


E thử tạo cái máy khác rồi setup lại mà vẫn vậy luôn bác, trong khi e gắn sang p8 p9 thì chạy bình thường

----------


## CKD

Vậy chắc có thể Pinout trên LPT hoặc BOB có vấn đề rồi bác ạ. Nếu có BOB khác lắp vào test loại trừ thì biết ngay tại BOB hay lpt. Không thì bác test trực tiếp xem tín hiệu ra trên lpt có không?
Chỉ cần con Led & con trở khoảng 220 omh là được.

----------


## vusvus

> Vậy chắc có thể Pinout trên LPT hoặc BOB có vấn đề rồi bác ạ. Nếu có BOB khác lắp vào test loại trừ thì biết ngay tại BOB hay lpt. Không thì bác test trực tiếp xem tín hiệu ra trên lpt có không?
> Chỉ cần con Led & con trở khoảng 220 omh là được.


 e có led và trở ạ bác chỉ e test với

----------


## CKD

Dùng dt nên hình ảnh hạn chế, giải thích mà không có minh hoạ thì khó hiểu.
Bạn tham khảo qua bài viết này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/26...-test-cong-LPT
Để tìm hiểu kỹ hơn cách test cổng LPT nhe.

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

e cám ơn bác CKD và các ae trên forum đã giúp đỡ e, nhờ cách test của bác CKD mà e mới biết pin 5 trên cổng lpt của e vì lý do chưa xác định mà em nó đã tạch vô thời hạn, chứ không phải do bob (e định mang ra mắng vốn bên bán hàng, nếu làm thật chắc vỡ mồn rồi :Frown:  ), cũng xin nói luôn là  lúc nó tạch thì e đang test gia tốc, đảo chiều (g0 y5 y-5 y5 y-5 y5.....)

-dưới đây là sơ đồ mà e đã test theo (đương nhiên nếu config khác thì sẽ khác)

----------

josphamduy

----------

